# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  DTSC tuyển lập trình viên JAVA cho các giải pháp tài chính ngân hàng

## ngoduong

Công ty cổ phần Đông Tiến (DTSC) xây dựng các giải pháp phần mêm tài chinh ngân hàng, đang có nhu cầu tuyển dụng lập trình viên JAVA.
Các bạn sẽ được làm việc trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp,năng động,tích cực và rất thoải mái [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dong-Tien-Service-Corporation/205247599491990


*Mô tả công việc*
Thiết kế và phát triển các ứng dụng thương mại điện tử, tài chính, ngân hàng.
Nghiên cứu công nghệ, giải quyết vấn đề theo yêu cầu
Xây dựng các tài liệu kỹ thuật, hướng dẫn.
Thực hiện các quy trình công việc của công ty và giao tiếp, làm viêc với khách hàng.

*Yêu cầu*
Độ tuổi: dưới 30 tuổi
Trình độ: Đại học trở lên - chuyên ngành: Công nghệ thông tin
Ngoại ngữ: có khả năng đọc tài liệu chuyên ngành công nghệ thông tin
Có kiến thức về Java – J2EE
Đảm bảo tiến độ, chất lượng công việc và báo cáo trưởng nhóm
Tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt về thời gian dự án.
Ưu tiên ứng viên có kinh nghiệm về: Seam, Spring, GWT, Hibernate,… và về phát triển ứng dụng trên web

Hồ sơ xin vui lòng gửi về 
Anh Trương Việt Hưng
email : [email protected];[email protected]
Hoặc nộp hồ sơ trực tiếp tại 
Tòa nhà Ngân Hàng Đông Á,Lầu 4, số 418 Trần Phú, Quận 5, TPHCM .

----------

